# Chocolate beef jerky for Valentine's Day



## sw2geeks (Feb 13, 2012)

Forget the box of candy, I made chocolate chili beef jerky. 
Turned out good, but I still think I will pick up a box of chocolates for the wife. 















































More pics and recipe here.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 13, 2012)

Will you be my Valentine? :hungry:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me, but the box of chocolate (just in case) is probably a smart move.

Amazing photographs.


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 13, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Will you be my Valentine? :hungry:



HAHA! I was thinking the same thing


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 13, 2012)

Well done! Didn't think of chocolate as a meat flavour!


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 13, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Well done! Didn't think of chocolate as a meat flavour!



mole?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 13, 2012)

+ crusts w/ cocoa in them are becoming popular.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 13, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> + crusts w/ cocoa in them are becoming popular.


 
I was about to type that. 
The jerky looks awesome.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't go wrong with candy

http://www.epicmealtime.com/videos/2011/5/17/candy-bbq.html


----------



## Tristan (Feb 15, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> Can't go wrong with candy
> 
> http://www.epicmealtime.com/videos/2011/5/17/candy-bbq.html



Those Epic mealtime people are still alive? Props to them.


----------

